# Darren Shan



## Drezzal (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone read the books by darren shan ? They are amazing.

His real name is Darren o Shaughnessy and he is from ireland. He has 2 series of books out, one about vampires (cirque du freak series) and one about demons (The demonata series). The vampire ones are his first series and there are 12 books, they are well written and have an amazing story with a twist and turn at every corner. The demonata series is a lot more gorey and blood thirsty than the vampire series, these are also well written and he is in the middle of writing this series (5 books are released so far)

I recommend that you give this author a chance if you are into the horror genre, he is amazing.

For more information on this author, check out his website : 

Darren Shan - Author of the Darren Shan Saga and The Demonata


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Nov 6, 2007)

i have read the darren shan books, but i wouldnt say they are amazing, they are pretty good, but they can get a bit repetitive as i find he tends to repeat things that have already happened, atleast in the vampire series.

the demonata series were much better, i enjoyed those more, but again he tended to repeat himself in some parts, like the re-introduction of a character he tells the reader who they are and what they had done while he knew them, which is fine if you just picked up a random book, but i tcan get annoying if you have read them all.

also, he has two books (i think, it could be only one) out under the name Darren O' Shaughnessy, they are aimed at adults i havnt read them yet as apparently they wern't that good. (he said it himself at one of his book signing thingys)


----------



## Drezzal (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah he tried writing for adults but they didn't sell too good so he switched to horror, i read about them on his site. The first adult book he wrote was called Ayuamarca the sequel was called Hell’s Horizon, he has also written a book of short stories called koyasan.


----------



## Hebi (Nov 20, 2007)

This thread seems dead... hope no one gets mad for me commenting on it. now then, onto what i was going to say

I absolutly loved Cirque Du Freak. though the ending was so sad. yet, it all made sense. as for The Demonata, my favorite so far has been Bec. mainly because of when it took place. and the druid.


----------



## Glenn Cory (Nov 30, 2007)

well i love darren shan, i think his plots are really interesting.
but you've also got to keep in mind that darren shan is a children's books writer... so you can't read stephen king and darren shan and expect the same stuff.
but DS's got his own style... which is pretty cool, i think. i love both cirque du freak and the demonata, they're awesome =]

GC


----------



## Sinilin (Nov 30, 2007)

I read Darren Shan books but after awhile I got bored. Somehow I got the feeling he was repeating himself and I couldn't find any interest to read further. It just didn't appeal to me anymore.


----------



## Drezzal (Dec 1, 2007)

Glenn Cory said:


> well i love darren shan, i think his plots are really interesting.
> but you've also got to keep in mind that darren shan is a children's books writer... so you can't read stephen king and darren shan and expect the same stuff.
> but DS's got his own style... which is pretty cool, i think. i love both cirque du freak and the demonata, they're awesome =]
> 
> GC



Well, for a childrens book writer he is really gory, he is more of a teen/adult writer. Here is a part from lord loss. Could you imagine reading this to a kid ? 

_*Blood everywhere. Nightmarish splashes and gory pools. Wild streaks across the floor and walls.
      Except the walls aren't walls. I'm surrounded on all four sides by webs. Millions of strands, thicker than my arm, some connecting in orderly designs, others running chaotically apart. Many of the strands are stained with blood. Behind the layers of webs, more layers - banks of them stretching back as far as i can see. Infinite.
      My eyes snap from the walls. I make a quick, mental thumbnail of other details. Numb. Functioning like a machine.
      The dripping sound - a body hanging upside down from the webby ceiling in the center of the room. No head. Blood drops to the floor from the gaping red O of the neck. Even without the head, i recognise him.
   "DAD!" I scream, and the cry almost rips my vocal chords apart.
     To my left, an obscene creature spins round and snarls. It has the body of a very large dog, the head of a crocodile. Beneath it, motionless - Mum. Or what's left of her.
      A dreadful howl to my right. Gret! Sitting on the floor, staring at me, weaving sideways, her face white, except where it's smeared with blood. I start to call to her. She half turns and i realise that she's been split in two. Something's behind her, in the cavity at the back, moving her like a hand-puppet.*_


----------



## dark_gaia91 (Dec 11, 2007)

I am currently waiting to read the latest installment in the Demonata series, but i have read all of the Cirque Du Freak by darren shan and let me say, he is one of the great teen book writers.


----------

